# Goats and Rhubarb! help



## Domestic_goddess (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello I'm new to the site and new to raising goats. We also raise chickens. We have had our 2 Nubain Doe's for a few months now. They are a mother daughter pair. What an interesting adventure it's been. We plan on breeding them and look fowards to being able to enjoy the rewards of thier milk. I have a problem though, that I need help with.  They keep getting out of thier fenced in pasture and get in our yard. Today they got out, because my children left the gate open. They ate a small rhubarb plant that I had...it's completely gone, they ate all the leaves and everything. It was a smaller plant, didn't have much too it really. I know rhubarb leaves is poisoness for goats, from my reading and research. Should I worry? What are symptoms of poisoning I need to look out for?  Any help or suggestion would be helpful. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## freemotion (Jul 22, 2011)

Missed your post last night as it was 1:30 AM my time.... 

Two large goats on a small plant....should be ok, I'm thinking.  Is there any evidence that they vomited last night?  How are they acting?

You really HAVE to get them contained.  Yes, goats will continue to test the fence and you will make lots of adjustments until they stay in....we all go through that when we first get goats, and often again when a new goat is added to the herd.  You may have to put a latch on the gate that your children can't reach or can't work or if they are older, forbid them from going in with the goats without you there...or have a rather severe consequence of leaving the gate open or not latched properly.  As you know, it can be life or death for the goats.

But....you are going to love having all the fresh, wonderful milk next year if you breed this fall!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 22, 2011)

Rhubarb (my fav and we have tons of it) does have a small amount of cyanide present in the leaf.  If the plant was small, they probably are fine but I'd keep an eye on them for a few days.  We had a few chicken die after my son, god bless him, through all the leaves he had cut from the stalks into the chicken yard which they pounced on and devoured- now this was a lot of leaves as we were freezing a bunch.  I'm not sure how many leaves is too many but we dug up and moved all of our rhubarb away from the barn and pasture just to be safe.


----------



## Domestic_goddess (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks to the both of you for your replies! They have not vomited and seems to be doing just fine, had a moment of panic.   But I think we are good. Yes...We are learning very fast that goats need a good fence. I can't wait to breed them, and for the milk. We would love to start making goat cheese.  Thanks again, hope to see you around the site more.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 23, 2011)

I had a doe escape and eat an entire miniature rhododendron bush.  Very miniature, fortunately, and during the non-growth phase so not as poisonous.

I lost another doe in the spring a few years ago to rapidly growing wild laurel.  Had the entire area bulldozed after that. 

Some more creeped in (I think, I do patrol several times a year) and a doeling vomited all night.  People on this forum helped me save her.  So hang out, post some pics, become part of this community (develop a bit of teflon for the occasional temper flare-ups that seem inevitable!) as it can be very, very helpful.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm glad they didn't have any issues - and I know what you mean, I have those panic moments too!

And


----------

